# Found BIMAL amber 1 oz amber coffin poison.



## Obotls

Found BIMAL amber 1 oz coffin poison..RIGO base embossed. With English/French embossing (Canadian)..never seen amber poison before..comments? Rarity?   Value?


----------



## Obotls

My photo skills here are few..just posted photos of this poison to my gallery


----------



## CanadianBottles




----------



## CanadianBottles

I posted the images for you, for future reference it's really easy to post pictures on this forum, all you have to do is copy and paste them.  And that's a great find!  I've never seen that poison before, I suspect it's a good one.


----------



## Dogo

The design is fairly common for English poisons, so Canadian makes sense.  That would be the smallest size, and I am pretty sure it is worth something more than the larger sizes. Nice find, don't give it away.


----------



## Obotls

CanadianBottles said:


> I posted the images for you, for future reference it's really easy to post pictures on this forum, all you have to do is copy and paste them.  And that's a great find!  I've never seen that poison before, I suspect it's a good one.


Thanks for doing it..as i said, in 50+ years collecting never seen an AMBER one before...found in Fredericton,NB


----------



## Obotls

Dogo said:


> The design is fairly common for English poisons, so Canadian makes sense.  That would be the smallest size, and I am pretty sure it is worth something more than the larger sizes. Nice find, don't give it away.


Yes, it is Canadian..RIGO stands for Richards Glass Company, Toronto,ON..they made medical glassware items..still in business today.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Yeah it's the colour that makes it special, they're fairly common (but still desirable) in cobalt but I've never even seen a shard of an amber one.


----------



## mctaggart67

Sorry but not made by Toronto's Richards Glass Co., Ltd. Rather, it was made by Dominion Glass Co. for Richards Glass, which jobbed bottles. Yes, a fine point, I know, but the distinction should be made. The standard run of "RIGO" (acronym for RI chards G lass c O.) poisons included the following sizes: 1/2, 1, 2, 3, 4, 6 and 8 ounces. 16 ouncers are promoted in Richards' catalogues but I've never seen a 16 ouncer marked RIGO. I suspect these 16 ouncers are those BIM ones which turn up marked with Dominion Glass's "D" in a diamond trademark. The style harkens back to Lewis & Towers' (London, England) practical poison bottle design, as Toronto's Beaver Flint Glass Co. was distributing nearly exact copies of Lewis & Towers' practical poison in the 19-oughts, perhaps under some sort of licensing arrangement. By 1912/13, Richards began distributing the style, obviously modified to suit their branding and marketing needs, the latter of which explains the bilingual nature of the embossing.

As to rarity, amber Canadian poisons in any style, except Solyol Lysols, square iodines and Canadian-made Parke, Davis Co. rectangles, are rare, rare, rare.

In 40+ years of collecting Canadian poisons, I've only seen two other amber RIGOs, one of which is a 4 ouncer and the other an 8 ouncer.

If you ever want to part with it, I'd like a chance to make a serious offer.


----------



## Obotls

mctaggart67 said:


> Sorry but not made by Toronto's Richards Glass Co., Ltd. Rather, it was made by Dominion Glass Co. for Richards Glass, which jobbed bottles. Yes, a fine point, I know, but the distinction should be made. The standard run of "RIGO" (acronym for RI chards G lass c O.) poisons included the following sizes: 1/2, 1, 2, 3, 4, 6 and 8 ounces. 16 ouncers are promoted in Richards' catalogues but I've never seen a 16 ouncer marked RIGO. I suspect these 16 ouncers are those BIM ones which turn up marked with Dominion Glass's "D" in a diamond trademark. The style harkens back to Lewis & Towers' (London, England) practical poison bottle design, as Toronto's Beaver Flint Glass Co. was distributing nearly exact copies of Lewis & Towers' practical poison in the 19-oughts, perhaps under some sort of licensing arrangement. By 1912/13, Richards began distributing the style, obviously modified to suit their branding and marketing needs, the latter of which explains the bilingual nature of the embossing.
> 
> As to rarity, amber Canadian poisons in any style, except Solyol Lysols, square iodines and Canadian-made Parke, Davis Co. rectangles, are rare, rare, rare.
> 
> In 40+ years of collecting Canadian poisons, I've only seen two other amber RIGOs, one of which is a 4 ouncer and the other an 8 ouncer.
> 
> If you ever want to part with it, I'd like a chance to make a serious offer.


thanks for the correction as regards the RIGO connection..just back to the site in Fredericton today..found some ginger beer shards for McKee ginger beers and couple of whole glass medicine bottles...also number of bottoms of beer/wine bottles(do something artistic with them).the fill is being put back around the building basement so not much time left to look. yes, to clarify, this is the 1st amber true poison bottle, (not including iodine or English round/square ones) I have seen. still need to clean it up and then post some more photos. There is a small chip out on the under side of front lip and probably some surface scratches.At some point after the excitement of the find, it will be for sale. I’ll let you know.


----------



## mctaggart67

Sounds good. Hope your shovel stays lucky.


----------

